# PSE Bowmadness XL Issues



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Lay an arrow on the side of the bottom cam, each side. See if it is leaning. If it is shim it toward the lean. See if this helps.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

TN ARCHER said:


> Lay an arrow on the side of the bottom cam, each side. See if it is leaning. If it is shim it toward the lean. See if this helps.


Just checked that and the bottom cam is dead straight. Idler wheel has a slight tilt away from the cable slide. Also, just came in from trying some bare shaft tuning. This thing makes no sense. Everything is opposite from what you read. Bare shafts were hitting to the right of fletched shafts. Easton tuning guide says move the rest to the left. I had to move the rest way inside again to get them to group with the fletched. It is so far inside that I ran out of travel to the right on my scope to get them to hit where I was aiming and part of the scope is hidden behind the riser. Also as a side note, the bare shafts were always kicked to the left in the target.. what the heck is going on with this thing? I am by far not an expert at tuning, but I would think/hope I could spot something that was this far off to make things this ugly...


----------



## kw1 (Feb 9, 2009)

What kind of rest


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

kw1 said:


> What kind of rest


Was originally a Limbdriver dropaway. Was doing the same thing. Changed it out for a Brite Site Pro Tuner to eliminate complication and make for easier adjustments until I figure things out.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Where is your arrow running in relation to the "arrow marks" ? The one on the riser, for nock location, is the one I'm most interested in. What is it doing through paper? Have you shot a bareshaft through paper at 6'? Also try foot powder spray to see what is going on between the rest and arrow.

As for "bareshaft" tuning, I will tell you that proper form and the proper arrow is the only way to get bareshaft tuning to work. I once spent two weeks tweeking and playing with my Moneymaker before i finally got it right. This was with hybrid cams. you dont have as much "tuneability" with a single cam.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Arrow is running way inside of the mark on the riser assuming you are talking about the one that the arrow is supposed to run parallel to. I'd say it is probably 10-15 degrees from parallel. Through paper it has a 3/4" long straight left tare. I haven't shot a bare shaft through paper yet or checking with powder. I don't have a good way to paper tune here at home (usually do it at the archery club), but can check with powder. I don't hear any indications of any contact, but it is a possibility I guess. I have never been real big on bare shaft tuning, but tried it as another tool to help diagnose things.


----------



## kw1 (Feb 9, 2009)

I found on a bmxl and a vendetta xl was having the same problem and it turned out being in my grip I had to put a little more pressure on the left side of the grip on a rh bow


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

When bare shaft tuning, chase the bare shaft for centershot and chase the fletched arrow for nock height.

If your bare shaft is left of the fletched arrows, move your rest left.

However, if you are too far out, it will seem backwards.

The tuning lines on PSE's seem to be pretty accurate. Reset your rest in line with the marks and try bare shaft again.

Allen


----------



## FUDS (Sep 12, 2010)

on my vendetta xl I set the centershot according to the marks on the riser and left it there

Paper tune, then adjust the top cam lean to correct the paper tear.

If you put 2 twists in the left, make sure you take 2 out of the right. Keep it even


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Ding!-Ding!-Ding! Correct answer!



FUDS said:


> on my vendetta xl I set the centershot according to the marks on the riser and left it there
> 
> Paper tune, then adjust the top cam lean to correct the paper tear.
> 
> If you put 2 twists in the left, make sure you take 2 out of the right. Keep it even


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I need to do a little more tuning, and check to see what it looks like through paper, but I think I basically figured the cam lean thing out before it was mentioned here. I tweaked the yoke some this past weekend and shot it, and the arrows are flying much better. Never shot it through paper to see what that looks like, but I can tell it is much closer to where it needs to be from the arrow flight.


----------



## x MadMAX DIESEL (Oct 19, 2011)

what ever came of this?


----------

